# Tobago feb.2005



## angelschnur (5. März 2005)

Hallo Sportsfreunde !!!
War vom 13.02-28.02.05 auf Tobago und konnte bei meinen insgesmt 5 Ausfahrten 1 Baracuda, 1 Kingfisch, 1 Dolfin und einen Wahoo erlegen !!!
Waren zwar keine Riesen dabei, aber der Anfang ist gemacht !!!
Die Top Saison für Tobago ist April-Mai. Da meine Freundin aber im April keine
Zeit für einen Urlaub hatte und ich für den Mai schon Norwegen geplant hatte musste ich mich mit dem Februar zufrieden stellen, was bei 35-40 Grad auch nicht ganz so tragisch war |supergri  !!!
Werde bei Zeiten noch ein paar Fotos und einige Zeilen hinzufügenn !!!

Gruß

      Angelschnur #h


----------



## Big Fins (5. März 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Klasse das Du es geschafft hast ein paar Fischli zu haken, war ja nicht ganz einfach hilfe zu finden :q , glückwunsch.


----------



## Sailfisch (5. März 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Werde bei Zeiten noch ein paar Fotos und einige Zeilen hinzufügenn !!!
> Angelschnur #h



Das wäre wirklich super! 

Besten Dank schon mal für den Kurzbericht!  #6


----------



## ullsok (11. März 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Hallo Angelschnur #h ,

ich habe vor, im Herbst auch noch Tobago zu fliegen; gebucht ist jedoch noch nichts. Kannst du mir evtl. ein Hotel empfehlen?

Mit welchen Charterer warst du drausen? Kannst du mir hier auch etwas empfehlen?

Hast du auch mal vom Ufer gefischt? Soll ja auch nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sportsfreunde !!!
> War vom 13.02-28.02.05 auf Tobago und konnte bei meinen insgesmt 5 Ausfahrten 1 Baracuda, 1 Kingfisch, 1 Dolfin und einen Wahoo erlegen !!!
> Waren zwar keine Riesen dabei, aber der Anfang ist gemacht !!!
> Die Top Saison für Tobago ist April-Mai. Da meine Freundin aber im April keine
> ...


 
oh ha da hab ich was vergessen |kopfkrat oder !?

Würde mich aber denoch über ein Pic.freuen...!


----------



## angelschnur (11. März 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*



			
				ullsok schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Angelschnur #h ,
> 
> ich habe vor, im Herbst auch noch Tobago zu fliegen; gebucht ist jedoch noch nichts. Kannst du mir evtl. ein Hotel empfehlen?
> 
> ...


Hallo !
Kein Thema !!! Wir waren im Grafton Beach Resort das ist ein 4 Sterne Hotel nach karibischem Standart !!! Im Grossen und Ganzen aber okay was Essen, Zimmer u.s.w. betrifft ! Der Strand ist so ziemlich direkt am Hotel ca. 50m (Karibische Seite). Ist zwar nicht sehr breit aber wenn du den Strand nach links folgst findest du eigentlich immer ein Plätzchen wo du fast alleine in der Sonne braten kannst !
Außerdem ist da auch ein Felsen ganz am Ende des Strands wo  man prima  von Angeln kann ! Abends soll es am besten sein ! Als Köder kannst du dir kleine Garnelen aus dem Supermarkt kaufen oder früh morgens am Strand nach Krabben buddeln !!! Musst nur am Strand langspazieren und auf kleine Löcher im Sand achten und dann heißt es buddeln, denn die Kleinen Biester graben sich so ca.einen halben Meter im Sand ein !!! Wenn du dann eine hast musst du ihr einfach ein Beinchen abreissen und mit der abgerissenen seite voran auf den Haken schieben das ganze auf grund verfrachten und fertig ! Habe vom Felsen aber eigenlich nur mit der Spinnnrute gearbeitet mit Mefoblinkern so um die 50 Gramm. Habe auch einige Fischkonntakte gehabt konnte sie aber leider nicht haken. Zu Gesicht habe ich sie bekommen, waren lang und schlank vielleicht so ne Art Hornhecht, weiß ich aber nicht genau ! Und einen, wie ich denke, Barakuda als Nachläufer ! 
Oder das Arnos Vale Hotel liegt ebenfalls an der Karibischen Seite und hat eine eigene Badebucht wovon man super baden und schnorcheln kann !!! Habe sogar das Glück gehabt eine Wasserschildkröte fotografieren zu können !!! Angeln kann man von der Bucht aus auch. Habe eine Gruppe mit Angeln im Arm rechts um die Bucht rumlaufen sehen !!! 
So aber nun zum Charter ! Da gibt es wiederum mehrere Möglichkeiten ! Wenn du eigene Aussrüstung dabei dabei hast musst du eigentlich nur nach Bucco zum Hafen b.z.w. Bootsanlegeplatz, dann kommt eigenlich schon jemand auf dich zu !! Wenn nicht brauchst du nur jemanden ansprechen ! Aber du mußt dir unbedingt das Boot im Voraus angucken, da manche Boote noch nicht mal über einen Rutenhalter verfügen !!! Und ihn unbedingt drauf hinweisen das er am besagten Tag natural bait an bord hat !!! Sonst mußt du vor dem eigentlichen Angeln noch Köderfische fangen und wenn du Pech hast beißt gerade nichts. Hatte selber schon das Vergnügen, da ich aber eigene Ausrüstung dabei hatte, konnte ich wenigstens mit meinen Woblern fischen und noch einen kleinen Barakuda ins Boot befördern . Der Preis für so ein Abenteuer 150-200 Us.  Du kannst dafür aber auch nur mit max. 2 Ruten fischen, da keine Outrigger ! Wenn du keine eigene Ausrüstung mitschleifen möchtest, kannst du auch gleich auf ein etwas besseres Boot umsteigen z.b. auf die Grand slam. Hierfür musst du dann aber auch 300 us hinlegen. Kannst aber auch mit sechs Ruten schleppen, habe mir seine Visitenkarte vorsichtshalber mitgeben lassen und kann dir seine Tel. und Adress. per Pn schicken wenn du magst ! Das sind natürlich keine Riesenboote und somit auch mehr Little Big Game ! Möchtest du aber auf die grossen, dann gibt es da noch die Hardplay von Frothy de Silva, der auch eine eigene Seite im Netz hat. www.hardplay.net  Da kostet ein Halbcharter dann um die 350 und ein Vollcharter um die 600Us je nach Saison !!! War leider nur einmal mit der Hardplay draußen, nen halben Tag, war aber ziemlich rauhe See, so dass ich meinen Vollcharter am nächsten Tag canceln musste, weil ich nicht hundertprozentig seefest bin und es mir dementsprechend b...ging ! ! !
Darüber waren er und seine Crew natürlich nicht sehr begeistert, aber was will man machen !! 
Um die Kosten etwas zu drücken lohnt es sich auf jedenfall im Hotel Ausschau nach Anglern zu halten, so kann man sich den einen oder anderen Charter teilen. Hatte das Glück einen Engländer kennen zu lernen der genauso fischverückt war wie ich. Wenn du noch Fragen hast steh ich dir gern mit Rat und Tat in Sachen Tobago zu Verfügung.

Gruss

           Angelschnur


----------



## ullsok (13. März 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Hallo Angelschnur,

super, vielen Dank.  #6 

Bitte schicke mir doch noch die Tel. und Adress. von Grand Slam per Pn #h


----------



## angelschnur (31. August 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Nun endlich ein paar bilder von Tobago !
Bild 1: Flughafen tobago
Bild 2: Hotelstrand
Bild 3: Englishmen´s bay


----------



## angelschnur (31. August 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Bild1: Captain Grown+crew
Bild2: Kingfish
Bild3: Freundin+Bonito


----------



## angelschnur (31. August 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Bild1: Captain Lion
Bild2: Vom Felsen aus konnte man prima Hornhechte ärgern !
Bild3: Strand von piggeon point


----------



## angelschnur (31. August 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Bild 1: Barracuda
Bild2: Rutenpause
Bild3: Weiter geht`s


----------



## angelschnur (31. August 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Bild1: Der Antlantik ist keine Badewanne !!!
Bild2: Warten auf Biss
Bild3: Babydolphin stand up auf 50iger Geschirr !!!!!


----------



## angelschnur (31. August 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Bild1: War leider arg verletzt !
Bild2: Barracuda
Bild3:Wahoo+Barracuda


----------



## angelschnur (31. August 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Bei der Letzten Ausfahrt wenigstens ein halbwegs anständiger Fisch !
Fazit: Kann nur besser werden !!!

Sorry wollte eigentlich einen ordentlichen Bericht schreiben !
Aber auch das kann nur besser werden :q ! 


#h 


MfG
Angelschnur


----------



## angelschnur (31. August 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Achso zum Abendbrot gab´s dann lecker frisch geangelten Fisch !!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Mensch Sascha 
da kommen Memo´s in mir Hoch!
(immerhin ist meine Tochter von dort)
Ward ihr auch auf "Little  Tobago"?


----------



## Rausreißer (31. August 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Angelschnur.
danke für die netten Bilder,  #6 
Die Makrele sieht ja richtig lecker aus.

Ich bekomme schon wieder Fernweh :z  :z  :z 

Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch (31. August 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Besten Dank für die Bilder, besser spät als gar nicht!    :q 

Habe Deine gelöschten Beiträge mal rausgenommen, wenn Du die noch benötigst, einfach kurze PN!


----------



## posengucker (31. August 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Hallo Angelschnur,

super Fotos. Werden gleich wieder Erinnerungen an voriges Jahr wach.

lg
Pogu


----------



## angelschnur (1. September 2005)

*AW: Tobago feb.2005*

Zu Hechthunter21: Waren leider nicht auf Little-Tobago hatten wir aber eigentlich geplant . 
Zu Rausreißer: Der Fisch war auch super lecker zu meinem erstaunen schmeckte der Barracuda mir am besten !
Zu Sailfish: Ja lieber spät als garnicht das habe ich mir dann auch gesagt !
Zu Posengucker: An so ein schönes stückchen Land erinnert man sich doch gerne mal !!!


----------

